# Help Setting Up New Fowlr



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi there my tank is a 75 gallon corner tank. Currently it is brackish water with mollys in to cycle. At first i was convinced i was going to go with a puffer setup but, during this time ive been doing alot of research on brackish and salt setups. I have decided id like to go the salt route (FOWLR). I have a few issues that i think are going to cause problems in trying to go this route. Here are some questions that id really appreciate to be answered.

1. My tank has a 3" lip around it where the canopy/light fixture sits in, is there somehow i could fit in a overflow box? or will i have to drill the tank?

2. Before i go ahead and make a sump, what size of tank would you suggest in me using? Hoping i could fit it in the compartment underneath my tank to hide all the filtration. its roughly 22"x17"x24"

3. Currently the salinity is at 1.012, will i be able to raise this to full marine without destroying the bacteria that is built up so far?

4. Fluval 405 on the tank right now, but would plan on removing it eventually. Would it be smart for me to leave it on for a while after i introduce a wet/dry?

4. As of now i do not have a RO/DI unit, but plan on getting one in the near future, will i be able to get by without one for the first couple months? or is this a bad idea

All this said, I realize the tank is more geared towards a fresh water setup, but im determined to go salt. Have been out of the hobby for a few years but feel that im ready to take the next step. I have attached a few pictures of the setup so you can get a feel of what im talking about.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Deaner said:


> Hi there my tank is a 75 gallon corner tank. Currently it is brackish water with mollys in to cycle. At first i was convinced i was going to go with a puffer setup but, during this time ive been doing alot of research on brackish and salt setups. I have decided id like to go the salt route (FOWLR). I have a few issues that i think are going to cause problems in trying to go this route. Here are some questions that id really appreciate to be answered. *If you still want a puffer there are a bunch or puffers that you could do i think called tobey puffers which stay farily small like 6" or under for most*
> 
> 1. My tank has a 3" lip around it where the canopy/light fixture sits in, is there somehow i could fit in a overflow box? or will i have to drill the tank? *This depends alot on the brand. If you are getting the tank new i would just have it drilled. You can make a pvc pipe overflow, but it doesnt really look great, but it works.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks for the reply, i dont think i want to go the puffer route at all, Just a community salt tank. So your saying ill have to recycle the tank, i might as well empty the whole thing and start over again i guess. What do you mean by a pvc overflow? can you expand on this?

thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Deaner said:


> thanks for the reply, i dont think i want to go the puffer route at all, Just a community salt tank. So your saying ill have to recycle the tank, i might as well empty the whole thing and start over again i guess. What do you mean by a pvc overflow? can you expand on this?
> 
> thanks


When you add a bunch of new rock your most likly going to get some dieoff and such so you will at least get a mini cycle and some diatoms to start eventually you can add fish. Either way you will pretty much be recycling, but in sw you need patience to heres a good tiem to practice.

pvc overflow:

DIY pvc overflow

Heres the basic idea of what it is. Its pretty much a diy overflow box consiting of just pvc piping. Ive heard they can work good if made right, but you would have to look into it further to be sure. Liek i said earlier its not the prettiest, but it gets the job done. Drilling is still the best option if you can get it done and get an overflow box


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah i just loaded the tank into the back of my truck, got everything ripped down. Hoping to get it drilled tomorrow at the local glass shop. what size hole should i be getting drilled?


----------

